# Want cell service abroad? Try a cheap local phone



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Want cell service abroad? Try a cheap local phone.

*To prepare for a trip to Tuscany, Paul Boffa visited a local Verizon store to learn about options for taking his mobile phone with him.*



> "...Just get a cheap phone and put a new SIM card in it and just use up that card."


-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I used my AT&T phone in Italy and Germany, no sweat. I signed up for International calling for the trips.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I used my AT&T phone in Italy and Germany, no sweat. I signed up for International calling for the trips.


Is that a prepaid phone?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nope, I have AT&T cell phone service here in the US.


----------

